# S works ebike



## jowwy (9 Aug 2018)

Could this be about to come out and play


----------



## Threevok (9 Aug 2018)

Wow

Are those Ice-Tech rotors on that ?


----------



## jowwy (9 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> Wow
> 
> Are those Ice-Tech rotors on that ?


don't think so - they look like my swisstops rotors


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Aug 2018)

wow super commuter  !!


----------



## jowwy (9 Aug 2018)

MrGrumpy said:


> wow super commuter  !!


could P clip a rack on there no problem lol


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2018)

Pair of marathon Plus and you're good to go


----------



## jowwy (9 Aug 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Pair of marathon Plus and you're good to go


i like your thinking ian


----------



## dantheman (9 Aug 2018)

It would look much nicer (in my opinion) with any other brand name on it. I just can't get excited by anything with specialized on it - probably just because it's the brand that all the numptiesthat don't ride usually see as the "best", or that because I've been told "nice bike mate, what is it? A specialized?... No, it clearly has cube written on the side... I'm not willing to pay the extra £500 to get the same quality bike with that name on it... Maybe if it said "willier" (my opinion again) that would be different. 

Anyway, yes, the bikes do look nice (I suppose).


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2018)

Just no.


----------



## midlife (9 Aug 2018)

What's written on the chainstay? Just can't make it out.... FUC....


----------



## dantheman (9 Aug 2018)

I'm guessing it's top speed is unlimited, cause your gonna look silly with those go faster stripes otherwise... No, actually they look silly either way.


----------



## jowwy (9 Aug 2018)

dantheman said:


> I'm guessing it's top speed is unlimited, cause your gonna look silly with those go faster stripes otherwise... No, actually they look silly either way.


Top speed is however fast you can pedal it, it's just the motor will stop assisting at 15mph


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (9 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> Wow
> 
> Are those Ice-Tech rotors on that ?


They look like XT/Saint rotors... but is that a cable I can see on the front caliper? Looks like those TRP HY/RD cable hydro jobies to me. If so, then poor show


----------



## jowwy (9 Aug 2018)

Ffoeg said:


> They look like XT/Saint rotors... but is that a cable I can see on the front caliper? Looks like those TRP HY/RD cable hydro jobies to me. If so, then poor show


It does look like trip hy/rd to me too


----------



## smutchin (9 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> What's written on the chainstay? Just can't make it out.... FUC....



The last three letters are UCI and are a reference to cycling's governing body.

FUCI is an exercise in showing what it is possible to achieve if you design a road bike with the sole aim of going as fast as possible, rather than one that complies with antiquated rules regarding tube shapes, weights etc.

These bikes are experimental prototypes, not rideable and not destined for production, but no doubt some of the tech will eventually find its way to the shop floor.


----------



## youngoldbloke (9 Aug 2018)

Bit silly really. I can see the point of e-road e-bikes like the Gain (I'll be a proud owner in a few days after all), but e-road e-race-bikes? Especially if restricted. Maybe it's for a whole new e-road road-racing genre (wasn't there an e-bike Giro d'italia this year - all on Pinarellos?). 
What I'd really like to see is an e-tourer - an assisted version of the drop bar touring bike.


----------



## jowwy (9 Aug 2018)

youngoldbloke said:


> Bit silly really. I can see the point of e-road e-bikes like the Gain (I'll be a proud owner in a few days after all), but e-road e-race-bikes? Especially if restricted. Maybe it's for a whole new e-road road-racing genre (wasn't there an e-bike Giro d'italia this year - all on Pinarellos?).
> What I'd really like to see is an e-tourer - an assisted version of the drop bar touring bike.


Trek crossrip or a hard tail emtb can be converted into a great tourer


----------



## midlife (9 Aug 2018)

smutchin said:


> The last three letters are UCI and are a reference to cycling's governing body.
> 
> FUCI is an exercise in showing what it is possible to achieve if you design a road bike with the sole aim of going as fast as possible, rather than one that complies with antiquated rules regarding tube shapes, weights etc.
> 
> These bikes are experimental prototypes, not rideable and not destined for production, but no doubt some of the tech will eventually find its way to the shop floor.



Missed off the smiley in my first post  .


----------



## winjim (9 Aug 2018)

I love that ridiculous looking thing in the background.


----------



## smutchin (9 Aug 2018)

winjim said:


> I love that ridiculous looking thing in the background.



https://bicycledesign.net/2015/08/more-on-the-specialized-eff-you-see-eye-fuci/


----------



## winjim (9 Aug 2018)

smutchin said:


> https://bicycledesign.net/2015/08/more-on-the-specialized-eff-you-see-eye-fuci/


Wonderful. I hate the design of most carbon bikes, there's no reason for them to copy the design of metal tubed frames. It's nice to see somebody start with a blank sheet of paper and use the material to its potential. I am never going to enter a UCI event so I don't care what the rules are. I doubt if my hybrid or my mixte meets UCI spec so why should my road bike?

But when will they move past the concept stage? I do like those daft looking tri bikes but a road bike in that style would be awesome.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> Wow
> 
> Are those Ice-Tech rotors on that ?





jowwy said:


> don't think so - they look like my swisstops rotors



They look very much like my Ice Tech rotors.


----------



## Kajjal (10 Aug 2018)

It looks like something from the original series of battlestar galactica, do I get a cylon body suit and helmet to wear with it ?


----------



## Threevok (10 Aug 2018)

Kajjal said:


> It looks like something from the original series of battlestar galactica, do I get a cylon body suit and helmet to wear with it ?



By your command...


----------



## Cycleops (10 Aug 2018)

dantheman said:


> It would look much nicer (in my opinion) with any other brand name on it. I just can't get excited by anything with specialized on it - probably just because it's the brand that all the numptiesthat don't ride usually see as the "best", or that because I've been told "nice bike mate, what is it? A specialized?... No, it clearly has cube written on the side... I'm not willing to pay the extra £500 to get the same quality bike with that name on it... Maybe if it said "willier" (my opinion again) that would be different.
> 
> Anyway, yes, the bikes do look nice (I suppose).


Interesting, but that's not what Specialized want to convey. The S-Works alludes to the Lockheed aircraft skunk works division led by Kelly Johnson that were tasked to produce the best of the best regardless of cost. It produced the SR71 and U2 among others. Now the term is used to denote advanced technical projects.
I looks like they have dropped the Specialized name just calling it S-Works.


----------



## Threevok (10 Aug 2018)

I'm more interested in that chopper in the background


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Aug 2018)

Does it come with a carbon fibre basket for my shopping?


----------



## Venod (10 Aug 2018)

Fugly IMO


----------



## spiderman2 (12 Aug 2018)

dantheman said:


> It would look much nicer (in my opinion) with any other brand name on it. I just can't get excited by anything with specialized on it - probably just because it's the brand that all the numptiesthat don't ride usually see as the "best", or that because I've been told "nice bike mate, what is it? A specialized?... No, it clearly has cube written on the side... I'm not willing to pay the extra £500 to get the same quality bike with that name on it... Maybe if it said "willier" (my opinion again) that would be different.
> 
> Anyway, yes, the bikes do look nice (I suppose).




Nothing wrong with S- Works plenty in the TDF this year


----------



## Crankarm (24 Aug 2018)

spiderman2 said:


> Nothing wrong with S- Works plenty in the TDF this year



Yebbut none with motors, we hope, for the cheating lazeeeee b*******s.


----------



## jowwy (24 Aug 2018)

Crankarm said:


> Yebbut none with motors, we hope, for the cheating lazeeeee b*******s.


If you don't like them, stay out of the ebike thread. Don't want your blood pressure rising now do we. There's a good chap


----------



## Crankarm (25 Aug 2018)

jowwy said:


> If you don't like them, stay out of the ebike thread. Don't want your blood pressure rising now do we. There's a good chap



Go to see what you cheaters are up to from time to time ;@)


----------



## jowwy (25 Aug 2018)

Crankarm said:


> Go to see what you cheaters are up to from time to time ;@)


Oh poor crankarm......i think someone is ankering after an ebike, but his over inflated ego wont allow it. Poor little man child


----------



## cyberknight (25 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> What's written on the chainstay? Just can't make it out.... FUC....


indeed i read an article is does indeed stand for f***UCI .....


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Aug 2018)

jowwy said:


> Oh poor crankarm......i think someone is ankering after an ebike, but his over inflated ego wont allow it. Poor little man child


- yes he does seem to have an aversion to ebikes, doesn't he. I expect he's been overtaken by one recently. He is a PROPER cyclist after all!


----------



## Crankarm (31 Aug 2018)

jowwy said:


> Oh poor crankarm......i think someone is ankering after an ebike, but his over inflated ego wont allow it. Poor little man child



Not in the slightest. I think E-bike bicycles are frankly pathetic and those that use them equally so. If you want a bicycle with a motor i.e. a motorcycle then take your motorcycle test and get a motorcycle license and buy a proper motorcycle which is what I have. E-bikers want it both ways, increased speed with reduced effort from themselves, but to use cycling facilities and to be taken seriously as cyclists. LoL. The lot of you need to man up. The only driver here is the market selling these things. But hopefully in the fullness of time regulations will inevitably come and they will be treated just like any other motorised vehicle - you shall have to take a test, your bike has to have an MOT and insurance, and you have to wear a proper motorcycle helmet and ideally protective CE clothing. Most importantly you will hopefully be banned from using existing cycling infrastructure as you do at the moment. At the moment with E-bikes it's bit like the Wild West or Wild East. Your time will come.


----------



## smutchin (31 Aug 2018)

What a pile of ill-informed drivel.


----------



## sight-pin (31 Aug 2018)

lol


----------



## jowwy (31 Aug 2018)

Crankarm said:


> Not in the slightest. I think E-bike bicycles are frankly pathetic and those that use them equally so. If you want a bicycle with a motor i.e. a motorcycle then take your motorcycle test and get a motorcycle license and buy a proper motorcycle which is what I have. E-bikers want it both ways, increased speed with reduced effort from themselves, but to use cycling facilities and to be taken seriously as cyclists. LoL. The lot of you need to man up. The only driver here is the market selling these things. But hopefully in the fullness of time regulations will inevitably come and they will be treated just like any other motorised vehicle - you shall have to take a test, your bike has to have an MOT and insurance, and you have to wear a proper motorcycle helmet and ideally protective CE clothing. Most importantly you will hopefully be banned from using existing cycling infrastructure as you do at the moment. At the moment with E-bikes it's bit like the Wild West or Wild East. Your time will come.


what a load of absolute poppy cock and drivel..........regulations are already in place, you ill informed victorian half breed


----------



## smutchin (31 Aug 2018)

jowwy said:


> ill informed victorian half breed



This probably falls foul of forum rules on name-calling, but it made me laugh.

My own previous post is probably ripe for moderation too, but frankly ICBA to engage with such nonsense - there's no point trying to argue rationally with someone so totally irrational.


----------



## jowwy (31 Aug 2018)

smutchin said:


> This probably falls foul of forum rules on name-calling, but it made me laugh.
> 
> My own previous post is probably ripe for moderation too, but frankly ICBA to engage with such nonsense - there's no point trying to argue rationally with someone so totally irrational.


so is calling me lazy and pathetic, but hes posted it many times without any removal of said comment

i thought it was funny too


----------



## rivers (31 Aug 2018)

Crankarm said:


> Not in the slightest. I think E-bike bicycles are frankly pathetic and those that use them equally so. If you want a bicycle with a motor i.e. a motorcycle then take your motorcycle test and get a motorcycle license and buy a proper motorcycle which is what I have. E-bikers want it both ways, increased speed with reduced effort from themselves, but to use cycling facilities and to be taken seriously as cyclists. LoL. The lot of you need to man up. The only driver here is the market selling these things. But hopefully in the fullness of time regulations will inevitably come and they will be treated just like any other motorised vehicle - you shall have to take a test, your bike has to have an MOT and insurance, and you have to wear a proper motorcycle helmet and ideally protective CE clothing. Most importantly you will hopefully be banned from using existing cycling infrastructure as you do at the moment. At the moment with E-bikes it's bit like the Wild West or Wild East. Your time will come.



Just wow.... You haven't a clue, really. A majority of the e-bikes I see, are not unrestricted and are ridden by normal, every day people. There is an elderly lady I see nearly every morning cycling along the B2B railway path somewhere near the Bristol end, and then I see her in the afternoon near the Bath end, on an electric bike. I'm certain her e-bike allows her to make that journey nearly every day, and she would be unable to do it on a normal bike. My wife has an e-bike show she doesn't need to take the car into the city to teach her classes. She's a fitness instructor, and by having an e-bike it allows her to cycle between her classes, instead of having to take the car. And it also means we can go out on full day cycling adventures together covering 50+ miles. What e-bikes do is allow people who for whatever reason (age, terrain, fitness level) can't ride a non e-bike, get out on a bike and enjoy it. Even with electric assist, I can still power past my wife on everything except steep hills, and even then, I'm not that far behind.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2018)

Ebikes are brilliant. Anything that gets people out or allows them to get back on a bike is truly a blessing in disguise as far as i am concerned. So many people ars now enjoying being able to get exercise, and some fresh air because of them. It gives people new lease on life.


----------



## Helenbells (31 Aug 2018)

Thank goodness there is somebody on the forum, who speaks twaddle.
iot_a_


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (31 Aug 2018)

Crankarm said:


> Not in the slightest. I think E-bike bicycles are frankly pathetic and those that use them equally so. If you want a bicycle with a motor i.e. a motorcycle then take your motorcycle test and get a motorcycle license and buy a proper motorcycle which is what I have. E-bikers want it both ways, increased speed with reduced effort from themselves, but to use cycling facilities and to be taken seriously as cyclists. LoL. The lot of you need to man up. The only driver here is the market selling these things. But hopefully in the fullness of time regulations will inevitably come and they will be treated just like any other motorised vehicle - you shall have to take a test, your bike has to have an MOT and insurance, and you have to wear a proper motorcycle helmet and ideally protective CE clothing. Most importantly you will hopefully be banned from using existing cycling infrastructure as you do at the moment. At the moment with E-bikes it's bit like the Wild West or Wild East. Your time will come.


 It's the first step towards machines taking over and pushing all the humans off the edge of this flat earth


----------

